# Average salary - director level



## figjam (Dec 6, 2008)

hi everyone - could any of you tell me the average salary for a director level job (sales and marketing) in the hospitality sector in Dubai? Thank you for any input!


----------



## figjam (Dec 6, 2008)

Please give input guys - i see there have been some views but no responses! Would really appreciate any ballpark figures!  Thank you!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I don't work in sales and marketing, so I can't really tell you. You could try sending your CV to a few recruitment agents and they should be able to give you an idea. What I can say is that you will earn considerably less than someone who took up the same position 6 months ago, simply because Dubai has turned into an employer's market. There are so many unemployed people right now that there is no incentive for the employer to offer high salaries. It's either take it or leave it, as there is always someone else who is eager to step into your shoes.


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

I have absolutely NO idea. Sorry.


----------



## dubaiorabdab (Dec 6, 2008)

*The Macdonald survey is relatively comprehensive*

google Macdonaldcompany (can't post the direct url as I'm relatively new here)


----------



## EuroAJ* (Aug 16, 2008)

Try this: PayScale Salary Reports


----------

